
Armory 0.3 is out - andyonthewings
http://forums.armory3d.org/t/armory-0-3-is-out/902
======
andyonthewings
For readers who are not familiar:

Armory is an open-source 3D game engine with full Blender integration. It is
written in Haxe and based on the Kha multimedia APIs abstraction.

